# Here to make shower drain machines obsolete



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good idea but I don't think you'll be able to pull that thing out through the strainer holes in a month or two.

https://www.drainwig.com/apdrainw/8...otsrid=2d34c364-183b-4415-8d1b-59323f9ebe8e#b


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Good idea if changed out regularly.

Looks like something I should sell.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, I don't like the look of that...
Looks like something I'll have to fight to dig out of a drain, after it breaks.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahaha

"One visit from the plumber can cost over $80." - the commercial says. 

Technically, that's a true statement lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Hahaha
> 
> "One visit from the plumber can cost over $80." - the commercial says.
> 
> Technically, that's a true statement lol


LOL I'm trying to think of the last time I wrote an invoice for less than $200:yes:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> LOL I'm trying to think of the last time I wrote an invoice for less than $200:yes:


That's 'cause of where you live! 203, not 860 right? 

I had to do a closet auger the other day for a LL... under $100, but a 20%'er. Almost said no, but If I wanna keep him, sometimes ya gotta bite the bullet. Still made money though.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Redwood said:


> LOL I'm trying to think of the last time I wrote an invoice for less than $200:yes:


Do many new customers decline on a job after you have come to their home or do they already informed on pricing?


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

What's gonna happen is some one will buy it with good intentions and put it in the drain and then leave it and the product will do its job and then the homeowmer will forget about it for a little to long and then a few months later go to pull it out and the chain will snap due to the large hairball on it and them we will have to come out and get it out......... time to get a a new open hook 1/4"cable !..... i see that product giving us work lol......id twll em go for it haha!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

*When used as directed.

How many people are going to buy those after the drain is clogged and try slipping it down the pipe?

Kinda like the folks who pour two big boxes of RidX in the toilet after it clogs... and I'm talking about folks on public sewer with clogged bowls!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll have to try laying down with my machine 6ft behind me next time I'm unclogging a shower! Maybe clogs are more cooperative if you sneak up on them with a belly crawl!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Am I the only one who those remind of Ben Ya beads?


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

LAsercut said:


> What's gonna happen is some one will buy it with good intentions and put it in the drain and then leave it and the product will do its job and then the homeowmer will forget about it for a little to long and then a few months later go to pull it out and the chain will snap due to the large hairball on it and them we will have to come out and get it out......... time to get a a new open hook 1/4"cable !..... i see that product giving us work lol......id twll em go for it haha!


Make sure your local wal marts, targets, pharmacies, and supermarkets stock em up... right on the end caps near the cash registers


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Ben ya beads... Where is this going.......


----------

